
Dodo: 6502 Portable Game System Kit - asciimo
http://www.dodolabs.io
======
asciimo
Just went on sale last night (PST) for $199.
[[https://www.tindie.com/products/pnoyes/dodo-6502-portable-
ga...](https://www.tindie.com/products/pnoyes/dodo-6502-portable-game-system-
kit/)]

